# Pocket Classic



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

*File Name*: Pocket Classic
*File Submitter*: mattardel
*File Submitted*: 21 Apr 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

This is my pocket classic design. Similar to a Milbro design, it's very accurate and pocketable. Good for target shooting as well as hunting. Palm swells are a good idea. Here's an example:




  








Pocket Classic in Stained Plywood




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Pocket Classic in Stained Plywood




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Pocket Classic in Stained Plywood




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Pocket Classic in Stained Plywood




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012











  








Pocket Classic in Stained Plywood




__
mattardel


__
Apr 21, 2012








Click here to download this file


----------

